# conexion jack hembra a hembra empotrados



## misterka5858 (Ago 31, 2009)

mi duda es la sgte.
tengo 2 conectores jack hembra estereo empotrados y necesito conectarlos por dentro de la pared por lo que quisiera saber que cable va con que placa del conector adjunto imagen del conector empotrado:




el cable es de 3... uno rojo, uno blanco y la malla que cubre a los cables que seria la masa si no me equivoco.

de antemano gracias a la gente del foro


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2009)

Los dos cables (rojo y blanco) van a las orejas que estén conectadas a las dos patas que se ven (usualmente, rojo a la pata más larga y blanco a la más corta). La malla, a la oreja que está conectada con la rosca.

Medí continuidad y fijate cuál es cual.

Saludos


----------

